# I'm Scared



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Apparently the Lakers will be getting Jalen Rose AND Ron Artest as soon as the end of the week.

They will be a HUGE threat to the Suns now.

Thoughts?

BTW: Heres the link to a story about it...

http://www.probasketballnews.com/pbnnews_1229.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I heard it may go down like

*
Pacers/Raptors/Lakers one where Pacers get Odom and George, Raptors get Anthony Johnson, Scot Pollard, Stanislav Medvedenko, and the Lakers get Rose and Artest*



I wouldn't be scared per se. They still have to show they can play together.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Doesn't surprise me at all. Only thing I'm surprised at is that the lag in the Lakers lasted as long as it did.

Maybe this will help me feel better. Lakers suck.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This doesn't scare me. 


If anything, it should scare Laker fans.


Artest and Kobe? You've got to be joking. 

Kobes ego and Ron's weird way of thinking isn't gonna do major stuff.


It will definately help the Laker win more games, but the season has already began. It will be hard for Rose and Artest to get into Phil's system.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Definitely a talent upgrade, but also a downgrade in an area they already suck, and that is interior defense. Lamar is not a good defender or anything, but they just get smaller. Lamar Odom also pulls down 9.4 rebounds for L.A., so expect them to take a large dive in that department as well. Seriously, if they want to play Artest (6'7) at the PF spot in a tall Western conference then I question how much he's actually going to help that team. Chris Mihm is very inconsistent. Kwame cannot play big minutes because he's always in foul trouble or injured. Andrew Bynum is not ready by any stretch. I hear Ronny Turiaf is coming back, which is awesome for the Lakers. But he is still a question mark at this point. Brian Cook is soft for a big man and cannot rebound or play defense.

I don't know, good trade because it gives them talent to compete in the regular season. But they make a weakness even more glaring in the process. Maybe they like how Bynum is coming along.

If I were the Lakers, I would make this trade for one major reason. Odom's contract. He gets paid way too much for what he does. Rose is huge for two years, while Odom's is huge for four years. On the other hand, Artest has an awesome contract. This also fits their two year plan, which I'd have to say is a stupid plan in my mind. I don't see who they are going after. LeBron James, Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh are in qualifying years, so they'll be matched in an instant. No doubt they had their eyes on Amare Stoudemire, but he re-upped despite the morons who know nothing about him claiming he'll bolt to L.A. (sorry for the cheap shot, it was well deserved). Maybe they go after a combination of players, but I just see what they are targeting here.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

Im not scared, because there is NO WAY IN HELL THIS TRADE GOES DOWN. without Odom

The lakers would have to give up odom, for artest, and is that happends, its still a downgrade for the lakers, because he is their only legit big man. 

No odom, No trade, this is the pacers were talking about, their not the arizona Cardinals, they arent't goign to be stupid about it....


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

You should be scared if the first proposed trade goes down. Kobe, Artest, and Odom, that would be nasty. The second trade isnt that great for La, they dont improve too drastically.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We'd prolly still beat the Lakers even with that team. Still have to play together.


But I'm sick of all these goddamn rumors. JUST TRADE HIM ALREADY. Good God.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

The trade won't happen.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Blink4 said:


> You should be scared if the first proposed trade goes down. Kobe, Artest, and Odom, that would be nasty. The second trade isnt that great for La, they dont improve too drastically.


Nope. We are still not scared. Even without Amare, we are still #1 in the division. With Amare back, our team is ready to compete to championship.... yours with Artest still needs time. 

I don't know why everybody thinks Artest is the key to their championship. This is BS. It's like if you have Artest, you can compete for the Ring. WTF??? What has this guy done to prove that he "is" the answer besides wanting to promote other people's album and causing troubles? You guys talk like Artest is the ultimate all-star player that every team needs. This gotta be stopped!


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Now that I think about this trade, I don't know what I'm cringing more about: having the Lakers kick our butts again or the endless mass media blitz of the Kobe/Artest/Jackson feud. Either way, I've seen this episode already.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> mass media blitz of the Kobe/Artest/Jackson feud. Either way, I've seen this episode already.



You have an extra copy? 


Is it the one where Kobe hates Shaq and Shaq hates Kobe back?


I love that one! :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Now that I think about this trade, I don't know what I'm cringing more about: having the Lakers kick our butts again or the endless mass media blitz of the Kobe/Artest/Jackson feud. Either way, I've seen this episode already.


They will not kick our butts with or without Artest.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> You have an extra copy?
> 
> 
> Is it the one where Kobe hates Shaq and Shaq hates Kobe back?
> ...


That's the one! I'm surprised it didn't get an Emmy nomination.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> They will not kick our butts with or without Artest.


I agree. They need to make it to the playoffs first!! Muahhaahaha. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, as far as Jalen Rose goes, I hope the Lakers do get him. That guy is the biggest stat-pounding carcinogen in the league. I see a lot of Raptors games on TV, and this guy is a big reason for the Raptor's problems over the past couple years. He is a total ball-hog, completely insignificant on defense and consistently goes ice-cold in crunch time. He'd look great in a Lakers uniform.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

At first glance this trade seems scary, but when you actually think about it...it's not scary at all. 

Just sit and think about this...Artest, Rose, and Kobe's attitudes on the SAME team. LMAO, I could only laugh. It's like having Shaq back, except having him at two positions. They all want the ball, and it will compound and eventually mister GM Kobe Bryant would ship them out of town, or a fight would break out at practice (because Ron would like crack). 

Even if this trade DOES happen, so what? If Kobe had Yao, T-Mac, LeBron, Amare and Matrix on his team he still wouldn't pass the ball. So what does it matter? Surround Kobe with all-stars for all I care Mitch Kupchak...its not going to matter after he realizes that if they want the ball, he can just ship them outta town like he did Shaq. 

Chemistry is crucial...they wouldn't have much. You have to blend personalities as well as talent. To me Mitch Kupchak is a moron so this is something he would do.


----------

